# Do breeders usually microchip



## Freddie 6980 (Dec 22, 2010)

Do breeders usually micro chip their kittens before rehoming?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have 3 pedigree cats/kittens and none of mine were micro chipped by the breeder. 
I chose to do this myself (not literally of course ). 
In my limited experience, none of the breeders I know chip their kittens that are being sold/rehomed.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Some do. My breeder has hers done at the vets. She hasn't always though, there is no rule to say they must be.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I would agree with the two ladies above... some do, some don't. I can't say chipped or not would be a sign either way to me of a good or bad breeder. It should though be reflected in the price.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I microchip all kittens before they leave, but some of my friends who are very good breeders do not, so I agree with Tje it is not a way to tell a bad breeder, good breeder I would not rule out breeders because they do not microchip.

Microchipping is a very personal decision, some people accept the idea and some do not, and some have very strong reasons against microchipping, I have in the past had people ask if I would not microchip the kitten they were purchasing.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I do all mine, but none I have ever purchased has been chipped.

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 2 cats from this breeder without micro chip and two with and I wasn't charged anymore so that was cool.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> some have very strong reasons against microchipping,


TT, can you explain why please. BTW Fred, I really hope all works out for you.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/118659-microchips-cats.html

MaryA, just incase Tellingtails takes a while to get back to you (geez TT, it's not like it's Christmas and you're busy  get bloody back here man :arf this thread may give you a rough idea of why some people are against microchipping. I know TT posted on this thread too, a lot of us did. Well those of us not against it. But maybe FEWill's initial post will give you an idea of why some peope are against it. I would say most objections are down to misguided fears about cancers at the site of the chipping .... and.... well... the UK is pretty against (for instance) a national ID card, fears of personal details being stored on database's, well it seems a lot of people are against it for that reason too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

our vets always said to us that its best to have them done while under for their neutering get it all done at once, as its a bit much for injections/2vetvisits/injections/then to have it done.

I do offer though but no one wants it done, most people just then do it when they are neutered  

doesnt mean anything to me really. doesnt mean/good/bad


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have mine chipped before they leave but would do so if asked. I have offered before but people seem happy to get it done themselves.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

One breeder I had kittens from didn't want to microchip whilst with her as she thought they had enough needles (which is a fair point). I've been thinking of doing a course for chipping myself (not me personally ) but not sure at the moment.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

MaryA said:


> TT, can you explain why please. BTW Fred, I really hope all works out for you.


Sorry out last minute Xmas shopping, I have the metrocentre on my doorstep and it might be one of Europes biggest shopping centres, but the queues are Mad.

Its is hard to explain everyones personal reasons for not wanting it done, as a person who Microchips for a living, I am obviously a huge advocate for microchipping.

Reasons tend to range from basic rational fears of the implant moving, possible risks of side effects (which is extremely rare) to the un-rational if it is animals are we next?

Reasons I have had personally have been down to a bad experience of older chips in Pets of past,which were plagued with the chips malfunctioning or moving from the implant site,I have not personally had a customer say it is due to their Pet getting ill. The more modern chips are more reliable and less likely to migrate from the implant site, however its not impossible but it is a lot less frequent than days of old due to the chips smaller and more modern design.

I hope this information is enough for your question, did not want it to go off topic and become a full Microchipping debate.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

None of my cats are chipped but i do offer them to my new owners, one of the 3 is being chipped.

I don't really see the point if cats are indoor. chances of theft are very small.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> None of my cats are chipped but i do offer them to my new owners, one of the 3 is being chipped.
> 
> I don't really see the point if cats are indoor. chances of theft are very small.


Although the chance of theft is very small, the microchip gives reassurrance if your indoor cat accidentally gets out and loses its barings,(which is more common with indoor cats than it is outdoor cats as they have not established an outdoor territory and can be easily scared off by dogs or other outdoor cats)
It can be returned to you when found by a neighbour or warden etc, yes you can use collars and tags,however these can be lost or be snagged etc.:thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

There are courses you can go on to learn how to microchip, i believe its about £80 for a 1 day course and you're certified 

If i were breeding i would do the course beforehand, but thats a long way away and itll be dogs


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I was fully intending to take that course (around £100) BUT once you pass you have to purchase the 'kit' needed to chip the cats.
It's VERY expensive (a few hundred quid) and i can't see how you could ever make your money back. Just as well having them chipped for £20 at the vets!!
Shame it's so expensive, seems so silly!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Does the same course pass you to do dogs to?

If so can someone please link me to a website with course information as I would love to do it.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

yes it's for cats, dogs and small animals.

i dont know where you live or if theres a course in your area but the link is: Pet Detect - Pet Detect


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> yes it's for cats, dogs and small animals.
> 
> i dont know where you live or if theres a course in your area but the link is: Pet Detect - Pet Detect


Thank you.
I will look into that as it would be handy for when we have litters.:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i fancied it and theres one quite near me but the overall cost puts me off. i'm just a small breeder and i wouldn't have enough litters to make it worth my while.
i would go for it if i had that kind of disposable cash though!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> yeah i fancied it and theres one quite near me but the overall cost puts me off. i'm just a small breeder and i wouldn't have enough litters to make it worth my while.
> i would go for it if i had that kind of disposable cash though!!


I must admit I know for a fact I wont make enough to cover that cost...maybe cheaper to use my vet.

10 chips for £54 thats with online registration.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah and that's without the implanter etc. You need one of the 'starter packs' so you have all the necessary equipment to get started.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

to all of you thinking of doing the micro-chipping "course"... (and that word does make it sound a lot more glorified than what you actually learn on the day) 

I am not a squeemish person.... but I absolutely hated (with a passion) chipping small kittens. So much so, that I just don't do it anymore. 

So think good before you end up like me doing it for nothing and wasting the money.


----------



## silversinner (Jul 8, 2010)

All of my kittens are chipped by my vet just before leaving home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Tje said:


> to all of you thinking of doing the micro-chipping "course"... (and that word does make it sound a lot more glorified than what you actually learn on the day)
> 
> I am not a squeemish person.... but I absolutely hated (with a passion) chipping small kittens. So much so, that I just don't do it anymore.
> 
> So think good before you end up like me doing it for nothing and wasting the money.


I used to work in a vets....helping take out a cats balls is worse. :lol:

The course is to costly tbh I would much rather let my vet do it or my friend who owns a kennels who did the course, she chipped Kai for me.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I used to work in a vets....helping take out a cats balls is worse. :lol:


you are like so banned from my next pink and fluffy posse. so banned. so like not getting allowed in like innit. I thought you were nice... but nooooooo.... you take balls off cats.... you are banned from using that pink font lady:lol:. banned, hear me .... if I even catch you trying to be fluffy and frilly i will be telling the world what you used to do to cats dangly bits 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Tje said:


> you are like so banned from my next pink and fluffy posse. so banned. so like not getting allowed in like innit. I thought you were nice... but nooooooo.... you take balls off cats.... you are banned from using that pink font lady:lol:. banned, hear me .... if I even catch you trying to be fluffy and frilly i will be telling the world what you used to do to cats dangly bits
> 
> :lol:


Oi....I will be pink if I want to.

You took your pink kitty down before me. 

Is it sad that I can deal with neutering a cat but not needles? :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Oi....I will be pink if I want to.
> 
> You took your pink kitty down before me.
> 
> Is it sad that I can deal with neutering a cat but not needles? :lol:


I did... I know.... I got sick of the sight of my pink bundle of fluff... hehe. 
But, I didn't chuck her out on to the streets, I rehomed her to a lovely new home (a folder in "my pictures" and will just bring her out when they're calling for my blood again  )

You're stronger than me, I am sure I could never witness a neuter.... tried to watch a video of it once on the "cats of australia" website and suffered months long trauma and shock, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Tje said:


> I did... I know.... I got sick of the sight of my pink bundle of fluff... hehe.
> But, I didn't chuck her out on to the streets, I rehomed her to a lovely new home (a folder in "my pictures" and will just bring her out when they're calling for my blood again  )
> 
> You're stronger than me, I am sure I could never witness a neuter.... tried to watch a video of it once on the "cats of australia" website and suffered months long trauma and shock, hehe.


See watching a cat being castrated doesn't shock me at all but then I grew up on a dairy farm and witnessed many many iffy things but bullocks being castrated was somewhat interesting


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> See watching a cat being castrated doesn't shock me at all but then I grew up on a dairy farm and witnessed many many iffy things but bullocks being castrated was somewhat interesting


oh don't you just hate it when two posters you previously liked confess they don't mind watching cats getting de-baubled. lol. Think pink tje... think pink.... now where did I leave that fluffy pink puss of mine :arf:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> oh don't you just hate it when two posters you previously liked confess they don't mind watching cats getting de-baubled. lol. Think pink tje... think pink.... now where did I leave that fluffy pink puss of mine :arf:


I've been around the forum long enough to know that threads can go off topic,but,from microchipping to de baubling, well :scared::scared::lol::lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> I've been around the forum long enough to know that threads can go off topic,but,from microchipping to de baubling, well :scared::scared::lol::lol:


sooo true Buffie. Do you remember the thread not long ago that started off with someone's cat getting accidentally pregnant, her asking was a neuter straight away ok, then it went on (and on) till we got to the pubonic plague and the great fire of London. heheheee


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> sooo true Buffie. Do you remember the thread not long ago that started off with someone's cat getting accidentally pregnant, her asking was a neuter straight away ok, then it went on (and on) till we got to the pubonic plague and the great fire of London. heheheee


Chinese whispers "forum style" :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Tje said:


> oh don't you just hate it when two posters you previously liked confess they don't mind watching cats getting de-baubled. lol. Think pink tje... think pink.... now where did I leave that fluffy pink puss of mine :arf:


Oi...for all its worth I still like you regardless of how many cat's balls I have helped remove.
:lol:


----------

